# Leg of Lamb Smoked



## evilwebster

I couldn't get the search function to work (weird,) so I decided to just post my question. 

I'm planning on smoking a whole bone in leg of lamb around the fourth of July and I was wondering if I manage to keep my smoker around 250 how much time per pound should I leave the leg in for? I am trying to get it to rare/medium rare.


----------



## ronp

I have only done bonless legs. Can't give you a time but I pull mine out at 130' for rare. Not a long smoke as I recall.

Good luck.


----------



## evilwebster

130 for rare? That sounds good. I think I'll try and pull mine out around 140 and hit medium rare/rare in the middle. Then let it rest. I found a site on google that is saying thirty minutes per pound. That should give me a good starting point. 

I will also try to get some pictures for all of you.


----------



## mballi3011

Ive smoke some lamb but not a whole leg. But I'll tell you one thing if RON says it you can take it to the smoker and IT WILL BE GOOD. He helped me with a prime rib smoke and it was spot on and tasted really great. so Go For It


----------



## ronp

Don't forget, if you take it to 140', after resting it will be hotter approaching med 145' - 150'. Also, if you put a drip pan under it with some beef aujus and thinly sliced onions you can always reheat for a minute to get the pink out if need be and retain the moisture. Once over cooked it is too late.

Thanks mballi.


----------



## fire it up

I'm assuming you entered leg of lamb just like that?  If so then the fact that a word is 3 letters or under it won't search.  Put it in parenthesis *"leg of lamb" *and you will get hits.
Though with a little help from Ron you're sure to have a successful smoke.


----------



## evilwebster

Ok so, if I wanted to get it to rare I should pull it out at around 130 and let it rest for 30-45 minutes? Is that what you are saying Ron?


----------



## ronp

Yes, you can always reheat longer if it's too rare after slicing, but you can't reverse it.

Better safe than sorry.


----------

